# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Bloed bij ontlasting

## Benjaminnn

Ik heb even een vraagje, aangezien ik al maanden bloed bij mijn ontlasting heb, het is niet veel maar toch heb ik altijd rood toiletpapier.
Ik vraag me eigenlijk af wat de oorzaak ervan is of dat het schadelijk is.. is het de moeite waard om er mee naar de dokter te gaan?

----------


## Goggie

Als ik jouw was zou ik zeker naar de dokter gaan, het kan zijn dat er niet iets goed is met je darmstelsel.

----------


## hshstr

ik zou inderdaad naar de dokter gaan, alleen een vraagje, is het donker bloed of vers(herderrood)bloed, want als het donker bloed is dan kan het aan je maag liggen

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Lijkt me een typisch geval van aambeien

----------


## Wendy89

> Ik heb even een vraagje, aangezien ik al maanden bloed bij mijn ontlasting heb, het is niet veel maar toch heb ik altijd rood toiletpapier.
> Ik vraag me eigenlijk af wat de oorzaak ervan is of dat het schadelijk is.. is het de moeite waard om er mee naar de dokter te gaan?


Ik zou zeker naar de dokter gaan..... mogelijke oorzaak is aambeien, maar als je het al maanden hebt, zou het ook de ziekte van Crohn kunnen zijn, misschien andere ontstekingen in de darm. Ik zou het in ieder geval laten onderzoeken!

----------


## [email protected]

hed de laatste dagen een opgeblazen gevoel waardoor ik mi niet al te best voel en nu bij mijn laatste stoelgeng ben ik veel bloedslijm en gewoon bloed verloren.
Wat kan dit zijn. grtjesn Tim

----------


## Wendy_one

Hoi Tim.

Als ik jou was zou ik even naar de dokter gaan. Ook bij mij komt er bloed en slijm uit. (raar onderwerp  :Wink: ) Ben na maanden toch maar eens naar de dokter gegaan. (Had zo zijn redenen) en nu blijken mijn darmen te zijn ontstoken en moet zo snel mogelijk naar het ziekenhuis. Dus ik raad je zeker aan om de huisarts zo snel mogelijk te bellen!!!!!!

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## anMa

Sinds een maand heb ik licht bloedverlies bij mijn ontlasting
Ik schrok me wezenloos toen ik het zag
Allerlei rampscenario's in mijn gedachten
Ben dus gelijk naar de huisarts gegaan
Die zei dat ik een inwendige aambei heb maar dat die niet gebloed had volgens hem
Ik moest het nog een paar weken aanzien en als t niet overgaat moet ik terugkomen
Ik heb nu hemoclin geprobeerd dat helpt wel tegen pijn maar het is nog steeds niet helemaal over
Dan een paar dagen wel over en dan is het weer terug
Ik bekijk het nog 2 weken en dan ga ik wel weer terug als het moet
Want ik kan de stress niet verdragen die ik hiervan krijg
Ben ik eindelijk van mijn ontwenningspijnen af van de medicatie die ik 15 jaar slikte krijg ik dit...
Schijnt niet zo erg te zijn aambeien zegt men, nou ik denk er anders over
Groetjes anMa
Iedereen die het ook heeft veel sterkte. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Healthcares

Oh neee.. , ik heb ondertss ook al enige tijd aambeien en inwendig. Daarbij komt nog een constipatie probleem naar voeding toe en moet ik in principe veel vezels eten en een redelijk constipatie dieet volgen. Als ik te vettig eet heb ik opstopping en gegarandeert , moet ik wat persen... met het gevolg dat ik een "wondje" kreeg aan de sluitspier.. met die aambeien er nog is bij.. die soms onsteken etc... . Als ik op mijn voeding let en regelmatig luister naar mijn darmen om te gaan en niet op te houden , dan lukt het aardig dankzij het natuurlijk voedingssupplement dat ik neem . Het is nieuw en erg uniek. Echt goed , mijn stoelgang !!! 

Zo'n bloedplas(je) wil je niet zien in je toilet en is HEEL stresserend . Een goede stoelgang maakt een mens zo gelukkig uiteindelijk.. ... Bij hoogdringendheid gebruik ik ook een zalf en binnen de paar dagen was ik weer HEEL gelukkig want zo'n wondje geneest niet in 123. Ben blij dat het hier openhartig word aangehaald maar zeker niet onderschatten of blijven mee lopen. Advies is nodig . groetjes allemaal

----------


## anMa

Tja het is nog steeds niet over
Soms een weekje niks dan was ik blij en dan opeens weer wel
Nu ben ik terug naar de huisarts gegaan en heb een verwijskaart voor de maag lever darm arts
Datwordt vast een scopie
Daar ben ik dus mooi klaar mee
Maar ja dan weet ik wel wat er speelt
Ik mag over 2 weken al komen 
Eerst was er 8 weken wachttijd
Maar ik heb gezegd dat ik t niet meer aankan omdat ik van de stress niet kan slapen dus wa er een afspraak afgezegd en dan mag ik in de plaats
Tja tleuk begin van t nieuwe jaar
AnMa  :Frown:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## Healthcares

@anMa, geen nieuws is goed nieuws en ik moet regelmatig een constipatie dieet volgen... . Momenteel lukt het aardig als je je niet te lang ophoud.. bv 1 dag wachten.. gewoon gaan :-) . eerlijk gezegd moet ik ook alles in het oog houden hoor dus hou je goed en sterk maar lucht je hart waar het moet he , kopop !!!

----------


## anMa

As maandag een ct scan van mijn buik 10 januari. 
En op 28 Jan een darmonderzoek
Dan weet ik dus meer
Ben nog steeds heel ongerust over deze zaak maar het kan ook onschuldig zijn
Dus nog afwachten en proberen er niet onderdoor te gaan van de stress die dit mij geeft
Onvoorstelbaar.
Groetjes anMa
Ps zie er ertegenop dat darmonderzoek je hoort van die vreselijke verhalen
Ik krijg er wel een roesje bij. :EEK!:

----------


## dotito

@anMa,

Je moet je niet teveel zorgen maken over dat darmonderzoek meestal word je er even voor in slaap gedaan, komt wel goed.
Voor je weet is het al gedaan.

Sterkte!

----------


## Healthcares

@anma, ik hoop dat je je ondertss ok voelt en althans niet te voorbarig bent . Hoe je je nu voelt is mss niet leuk maar ik denk dat je beter op tijd en stond is babbelt om uit je roes te geraken van zorgen maken . Ook bij slecht nieuws kan er een positief gevolg van komen , hou dat in je hoofd , sterkte.

----------


## anMa

Het darmonderzoek. Colonoscpie of endoscopie is gebeurd hoor
Er zat een vrij grote darmpoliep die is bij het onderzoek ook gelijk verwijderd
Daar krijg ik op 9 februari as dus meer over te horen
Ik denk dat het wel ok is en ook ben ik benieuwd of het bloed nu ophoudt als ik naar de wc ga om te poepen.
Ik ben nog niet geweest, logisch mijn darmen waren helemaal leeg
Het onderzoek is me 100 % meegevallen
Ik kreeg een spuitje in mijn arm met wat slaapmiddel maar ik was nog wel wakker genoeg om het te kunnen volgen op de monitor en heb ook de poliep gezien die toen verwijderd werd ik heb er niks van gevoeld van het hele onderzoek niet
Ik was voor niks bang geweest
Alleen het voorbereiden was minder leuk
4 liter laxeermiddel drinken klean prep....brrr vies hoor
3 liter 's middags van 3 uur tot half 9 elk half uur een groot glas in een keer opdrinken ik heb t er gewoon in gegoten zonder na te denken want anders. Ga je kotsen en de volgende morgen voor t onderzoek nog 1 litertje
En dan dus ook al bijna 24 uur niks eten dan heb je t koud en voelt slap
Maar ik ben blij dat ik t heb laten doen nu afwachten hoe t verder gaat..
Ik ben blij dat ik hier mijn verhaal heb kunnen vertellen
Groetjes anMa en sterkte voor iedereen die t ook laat doen
Dus niet bang zijn je merkt t haast niet. :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: Wat fijn voor jou dat het je meegevallen is....opeens valt er een last van je schouders, dat moet heerlijk aanvoelen....prettig dat je er niets van gevoeld hebt en dat ze meteen die poliep hebben verwijderd....gelukkig dame....pfff...dat heb je mooi achter de rug....ik heb het zelf ook lang geleden meegemaakt...die rommel innemen is akelig....ik wens je sterkte en ik hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat komen....dank je wel voor je verhaal èn de andere mensen van hier natuurlijk òòk...sterkte Healthcares....

een dierbare van mij moet binnenkort òòk dat onderzoek ondergaan, nog wachten op een oproep......ik wacht het af, soms kan het alle kanten opgaan...gèèn zorgen voor de dag van morgen, maar een enkele keer is dat wel eens moeilijk....ik heb een spatische dikke darm, maar sinds ik meer loop/beweeg èn een beetje sport gaat dat stukken beter....òòk let ik nu beter op mijn eten terwijl "dat" in het verleden vaak een op sessie ( een probleem) werd omdat ik niet overal tegen kon...wat een gedoe, maar alles valt op een goede dag op zijn plek maar het is soms wel afzien, maar ik heb er vertrouwen in...we worden ouder èn wijzer, het komt goed!!!
Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Anma, ik heb ook al 2 keer een coloscopie gehad en 1 keer een endoscopie. De eerste keer voor de coloscopie moest ik ook zo'n vier liter vieze zoute troep drinken, alleen er naar kijken al deed me overgeven.... heb de laatste liter dan ook niet meer binnen gekregen en nogal goed dat het zomer was want anders zou ik het zeker niet binnengekregen hebben. De tweede keer heb ik gewoon 2 kleine flesjes Fleet moeten opdrinken, 1 's avonds en 1 's morgens en wel gewoon water. 
De eerste keer hebben ze me niet in slaap gedaan, de tweede keer wel omdat je anders doodstil moet blijven liggen en het onderzoek vind ik nou niet echt aangenaam. 
Hopelijk is het met het wegnemen van die poliep je probleem opgelost en is er verder niets aan de hand. 
Wat helpt bij aambeien, bij mij dus is zetpillen cosi-anal (ja de naam zegt het zelf zeker) en die doe ik dan een paar dagen in en dan gaan de aambeien weg. Ik weet niet of ze dit hebben in zalf of zo of in gel, ik krijg het in zetpillen van de HA voorgeschreven... misschien een aanrader voor al de aambeienlijders hier onder ons....

----------


## anMa

Het lijkt erop dat het nu over is
Ik durf het haast niet te geloven
Maar tot vandaag toe geen last neer gehad van bloed
Nu wacht ik op volgende week woensdag 9 feb op de uitslag over de poliep
Groetjes van anMa en ik wens iedereen sterkte die dit ook heeft. :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag was ik bij de mld arts en die zei dat de poliep geen kwaadaardig weefsel bevat
Maar.....ze hebben niet de hele darm kunnen kijken vanwege een bocht in de darm
En nu krijg ik dus nog een onderzoek om de rest van de darm te bekijken of er misschien meer poliepen zijn
Dat wordt een ct scan maar dan van de darm
Dus weer vloeistof drinken dit keer andere vloeistof en ook 4 laxeerpillen erbij
En 2 dagen dieet .dat wordt op 18 febr en de uitslag krijg ik dan op 28 februari
Ik ben wel opgelucht dat de uitslag van de poliep goed was , maar echt genieten kan ik er niet van met dit vooruitzicht...maar eigenlijk denk ik dat t wel goed komt.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: Gefeliciteerd met het goede nieuws, echt fijn, er moet een pak van je hart vallen dame!  :Embarrassment: 
minder leuk dat je nu opnieuw terug moet komen....houd je haaks lief mens....
en ik wens je sterkte voor 18 februari....

Warme groeten....

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Anma!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: ik wens je voor morgen de 18e februari sterkte met je onderzoek....balen dat het weer moet, maar het gaat om het RESULTAAT....hou je haaks lieverd....

mijn goede vriend kreeg vorige week het onderzoek, nu afwachten op de uitslag....ik leef met je mee...succes met alle troep die je moet slikken...gèèn pretje....toi toi toi..
Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel Elisa voor je steun en ook alle anderen die iets hebben geschreven
Ook wens ik jou en je vriend sterkte bij het wachten op de uitslag.
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Misschien een tip maar ik heb op YouTube veel filmpjes gezien waarin je kunt zien wat het inhoudt zo'n onderzoek.
AnMa :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: Bedankt voor je tip, maar ik heb enig idee omdat ik langggggggg geleden toen ik zelf nog in een klein ziekenhuis woonde, een darmonderzoek heb gehad...èn dank voor je reactie...doegieeee, Een warme groet van mij Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Hallo 
Nu ben ik heel erg opgelucht want er zijn verder geen poliepen of andere afwijkingen aangetroffen bij het laatste onderzoek.
Wel moet ik over 1 jaar op controle om te kijken of de poliep echt wegblijft en niet opnieuw aangroeit.

Als die wegblijft moet ik daarna om de 6 jaar terugkomen.
Dat is altijd als je eenmaal n poliep hebt gehad.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ik lees zojuist je mail van 28/2/11...Gefeliciteerd  :Stick Out Tongue:  klinkt fantastisch, wat moet dat hèèrlijk aanvoelen....heb je er een taartje op gegeten?  :Big Grin:  ik ben blij voor jou...

mijn goede vriend ( ex ) heeft ook goed bericht gekregen, dus dat is toffffffff
blijft onder controle maar òòk over een jaar, of was het 3 jaar? ik kan sommige dingen ff slecht onthouden en op het moment dat iets belangrijk is gaat mij dat beter af!!! fijn dat je het nog even schreef, ik was een aantal dagen niet op de site vandaar dat je nu pas een reactie krijgt...Fijne avond verder èn zondag...pas goed op jezelf...lieve groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Healthcares

Hoe ontstaan poliepen nou precies en zelf heb ik ook last van aambeien maar gebruik dan gewoon zalfje en dat helpt ook. ZO'n zalfje met een tuit om in uw poep te steken .. bweik... 

@anma , superblij dat je erdoor bent geraakt , een inspiratie voor anderen 
@christel1 , mooie tip voor aambeien

let's go to the wc , the best feeling you have after ... get rid of those toxins in your body

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Healthcares,

*Wat is de oorzaak van aambeien?*
Op zich zijn die gezwollen bloedvaten niet meer dan zwakke plekken. Niets bijzonders dus. Het wordt pas vervelend als er veel druk wordt uitgeoefend op die plaatsen. En in de buurt van de anus hebben ze vaak nogal wat te verduren. Daar kunnen verschillende redenen voor zijn, bijvoorbeeld veel zitten en onvoldoende lichaamsbeweging, of een te hoog lichaamsgewicht. Maar de voornaamste oorzaak zit in ons eten. Tegenwoordig bevat het voedsel minder vezelstoffen. Vezelstoffen verteren niet en houden vocht vast, waardoor de ontlasting zacht en week wordt. Het ontbreken van die vezelstoffen in de voeding heeft dus een harde, droge ontlasting tot gevolg. Daardoor verloopt de stoelgang niet zo gemakkelijk. We moeten persen en kracht zetten. Dat is een zware belasting voor die zwakke plekken. Ze raken geïrriteerd en zwellen op. Zo kunnen aambeien ontstaan en uitzakken. 
_(Bron: huidziekten.nl)_
*Wat is de oorzaken van een poliep (gezwel)*
*Neuspoliep:* door een lokale (chronische) allergische ontsteking zwelt het slijmvlies ter plaatse op, en vormt het uiteindelijk een slijmvlieszakje. Dit zakje vult de holte in kwestie. De poliep kan worden behandeld door medicatie, zoals bijvoorbeeld neussprays als fluticason (Flixonase) en mometason (Nasonex) of tabletten (Prednison) of kan operatief worden verwijderd.
*Darmpoliep*: oorzaak onbekend. (Soms in familiaire vorm: familiaire adenomateuze polypose).
*Stembandpoliep*: door verkeerd stemgebruik, overbelasting of ontsteking ontstaat een beschadiging van het slijmvlies van de stemband. Roken is een co-factor in het ontstaan van de stembandpoliep. Ter plaatse van deze beschadiging scheurt het slijmvlies steeds verder uit tijdens stemgeving wanneer het geen rust krijgt en ontstaat een vochtophoping te vergelijken met een blaar. Wanneer deze blaar langere tijd aanwezig is, verbindweefselt deze. Deze verbindweefseling tezamen met vochtophoping wordt poliep genoemd. Een dergelijke poliep kan een klein steeltje hebben (pedunkel), dan wel een brede basis op de stemband (sessiel).
_(Bron; wikipedia.org)_
Hopelijk heb ik hiermee je vraag beantwoord  :Wink: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Healthcares

@Luuss0404 , wow... meer dan ik dacht , maar dokter heeft al is gekeken ... , bleek nog spierletsel te zijn ook en dus constipatie dieet volgen ook .. lukt me aardig tegenwoordig
mits voedingssupplement erbij 

aambeien is iets familiaal denk ik ...

moet dringend nog is gaan , is al 2 dagen geleden ... gewoon altijd te druk bezig geweest ...

doei,

bert

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bert,
Ja er zijn vaak verschillende oorzaken, spierletsel kan er ook voor zorgen en veel aandoeningen komen idd binnen de familie veel voor ...
Maar fijn dat het prima lukt tegenwoordig  :Wink: 
Moest wel even lachen om je "ZO'n zalfje met een tuit om in uw poep te steken .. bweik... "  :Big Grin:

----------


## wally2cv

Ik hoorde op de radio dat je na je 50ste best een keer je darmen liet nakijken en bracht een potje stoelgang binnen voor onderzoek . ik had 93,91 ng/ml bloeg in mijn stoelgang (norm max 75) volgende week een onderzoek in het ziekenhuis.

----------


## anMa

Slechts een antwoord mogelijk
.....Naar de dokter ermee en niet mee wachten tot t erger wordt!!
Het onderzoek valt heel erg mee. En sterkte gewenst als je er heen gaat...

----------


## wally2cv

Afgelopen maandag een coloscopie laten doen van mijn darmen . Dit viel beter mee dan de 25 uur zonder eten ! er was 1 poliep . volgende week heb ik de uitslag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wally2cv: 25 uur zonder eten? jeetje wat een enorme lange tijd, wat zul je trek hebben gekregen nadien!  :Smile:  Sterkte gewenst met het wachten op de uitslag....altijd spannend, maar goed dat je het hebt laten doen!  :Cool:  prettige dag verder....groetjes....

----------


## anMa

Sterkte Wally
Groeten

----------


## wally2cv

Vandaag de uitslag gehad, alles OK . had wel inwendige aambeien, vandaar het bloed in de stoelgang

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Wally.....Hoeraaaaaaaa.....och wat heerlijk dan hoef jij je geen zorgen meer te maken en de spanning is nu voorbij. :Big Grin: ..voor de andere klacht heb je misschien een medicijn gekregen? sterkte ermee...en heb een fijne dag, en dapper dat je het onderzoek gedaan hebt....gezellige dag...groetjes van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig niets ernstigs aan de hand 
Groetjes

----------

